# UP -Side Down Deep Dish Pizza



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Up-Side Down Pizza ? -- At least that's what our daughter calls it. As i understand it the cheese goes on this home-made crust first then the other stuff, like sausage, pepperoni and sauce last. 







And that dough recipe makes 2 of those little 8" inchers plus 2 loaves of bread. Now after 1/2 of a deep dish i gotta go take a nap.








OH, BTY - i doubt the wife will run short on flour for awhile. The little grocery store where she bought that 25# bag of flour for 10 bucks + change now has 12 bags stacked in the isle.






EDIT: EDIT:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I make upside down pizza...First sauce, then meat, then mozzarella and
lastly the dough...after it cooks then I flip it over on the plate and the crust
ends up on the bottom.

What you shown - is what we call Grandma’s Pizza, cheese is first.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I make upside down pizza...First sauce, then meat, then mozzarella and
> lastly the dough...after it cooks then I flip it over on the plate and the crust
> ends up on the bottom.
> 
> What you shown - is what we call Grandma’s Pizza, cheese is first.


 Early grandma's may not have had Teflon baking pans and idk how she got these 2 out of the pans, maybe very carefully, but i'm certain the dough went into the pan first. :biggrin2: But grandma's pizza is very good. Thanks for the real name.


EDIT: EDIT:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Also, when you make Grandma’s Pizza...you dimple the dough all over
with thumb prints before laying down the cheese and sauce...donno why - but you just do it. :smile:


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Upside down pizza? Why?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Why! Because upside down pizza is delicious...first you put down the sauce in the pan, 
then the sausages, and then the mozzarella and lastly put the dough on top and
cook it. (second pic)
After you cook it, you invert it in your dish and you get this...( first Pic)

Can you see all
that sauce and sausages and mozzarella on top of a baked dough...It’s better
than a deep dish Pizza... :yes:

I can only imagine what your next doubting Thomas quip wii be!?! :biggrin2: ..and what for!?!


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I am not doubting it, I would eat it. I simply wondered why the same ingredients upside down makes it better. Tomorrow I am going to eat regular right side up pizza while I stand on my head, maybe it will be better?
A friend used to deep fry the pizza shell and then make pizza on it and bake it. Wow, add more grease to pizza and it gets better!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Can't compare to a New York thin crust pizza. Actually New Haven is better than NY.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Old Thomas said:


> Tomorrow I am going to eat regular right side up pizza while I stand on my head, maybe it will be better?


Can hardly wait for the selfie.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Can hardly wait for the selfie.:vs_laugh:



You both have the same facetious sense of humor. He's just a little drier. :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Also, when you make Grandma’s Pizza...you dimple the dough all over
> with thumb prints before laying down the cheese and sauce...donno why - but you just do it. :smile:


Looks like a Focaccia pizza. You do know Focaccia don't you? Here.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've tried to make focaccia but wasn't particularly successful. I plan on making this recipe soon. Boy I got a lot of bread baking plans.  Maybe the whole thing but at least the bread.

https://www.fornobravo.com/pizzaquest/focaccia-dough-recipe-genoa-style/


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Looks like a Focaccia pizza. You do know Focaccia don't you? Here.


The wife's bread dough may work for Focaccia ???


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> The wife's bread dough may work for Focaccia ???


I don't know, Reinhart mostly doesn't use the straight dough but a overnight ferment that is added to more dough the next day. Similar to sourdough. Check around the internet for other focaccia recipes. My previous attempt was a straight dough version. I probably didn't handle it well.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

SeniorSitizen said:


> The wife's bread dough may work for Focaccia ???


Senior sitizen, yes, your wife’s dough recipe will work, you just have to
add the spices...after the raise shape it a rectangle on cookie sheet - make dimples on top 
with your thumb sprinkle with grading cheese, let it rest for 20 minutes then pop in the oven.

here’s a basic recipe...

2 ¾ - 3 cups all-purpose flour
1 cup of water
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon white sugar
1 tablespoon active dry yeast
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon dried thyme
½ teaspoon dried basil
1 pinch ground black pepper
1 tablespoon olive oil
grading cheese for top


----------

